# Favourite villager specie poll



## Boccages (Mar 3, 2015)

A thread OP was asking about your favourite villager species. And the same species kept coming back so I had to do this poll to verify the popularity of each specie. You can only vote once, so think your choice through !


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wolf!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 3, 2015)

Octopi


----------



## Mizuriri (Mar 3, 2015)

Rabbits <3


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 3, 2015)

Since I can't vote owl, I guess I'll go with hamster.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cat villagers =^.^=


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 3, 2015)

Hamster! :3


----------



## Boccages (Mar 3, 2015)

I voted for ducks myself


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 3, 2015)

Squirrels! Wolves may be my favourite IRL, but the squirrels are mostly all so unbearably cute.


----------



## daiyuflower (Mar 3, 2015)

Oooh this was really hard >_<  I like so many different villagers, but if I had pick....I really like the sheep ^_^ Just about all their designs are really cute (not the case for all species!), so it's hard to go wrong with having one in your town.


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 3, 2015)

The rabbits are all just so adorable! :3


----------



## tokkio (Mar 3, 2015)

woop woop go team rabbits  (i wanted a rabbit town but there're just too many acnl villagers eheh)


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 3, 2015)

Cats! Dogs are my favourite IRL but I just love the cats in-game.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't like bears because they're so large and clumsy-looking, but I _adore_ cubs. Unfortunately they're listed together in the poll, so I had to vote for them as a package. However, my vote is really just for cubs.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, can you please separate cubs/bears


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 3, 2015)

I voted for hamsters, but they're tied with bunnies for me.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cats <33


----------



## lutrea (Mar 3, 2015)

Deer. x_x It's a problem actually. xD
I have six of them in my town.
And I love them all too much to let any of them go. ;~;


----------



## Shax (Mar 3, 2015)

Squirrels! I love how their tail bounces as they walk.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 3, 2015)

A tie between wolves and horses I guess. Ah well, suppose I'll have to go for the former.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 3, 2015)

Ostrich


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 3, 2015)

Besides the cats, I like mice and frog too (quite sad to see that not much love for them)


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 3, 2015)

It's too hard to choose I love so many of the different species!


----------



## Eileane (Mar 3, 2015)

Wolves!!


----------



## Piads (Mar 3, 2015)

Cats, squirrels


----------



## Goop (Mar 3, 2015)

It's a painful three-way tie between the deer, the octopi, and the lions ;o;​


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm the only lion voter  lions need love too!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 3, 2015)

I voted cats, I also really like hamsters though.


----------



## Holla (Mar 3, 2015)

Squirrels! I love their cute little designs and their tails. The cats take a close second though!


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 3, 2015)

Cats, squirrels, rabbits, and deers for sure! Wolves too xD


----------



## Rasha (Mar 3, 2015)

Wolves


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2015)

Rabbits. There are just so many villagers that are so adorable! Chrissy is the best one!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

I voted for cats! I love them so much in real life ( I have 2) and I love them in animal crossing! <3 LOVE YOU ROSIE!


----------



## Drew1234 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's either wolf, ostrich or rabbit.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 3, 2015)

Octopuses. It's just cool to watch them walk.


----------



## tae (Mar 3, 2015)

wolves! i have almost all of them


----------



## n64king (Mar 3, 2015)

MONKEY!!!!! KIKIKIKIKI *throws poo*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 3, 2015)

I put horses, but I also like squirrels, octopuses, and pigs (well their overall body shape lol; I only like pancetti)


----------



## Snowfell (Mar 3, 2015)

I voted for sheep. I love my sheep villagers so much.


----------



## Jordon (Mar 3, 2015)

Y U MAKE ME CHOOSE?!...... I love them all!!!... But if I had to pick.... Wolves!


----------



## duckvely (Mar 3, 2015)

Ducks!


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 3, 2015)

Anteater! They have such cute designs! With their noses and tails and how they bob back and forth !


----------



## Boccages (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow cats are really that popular ?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Has to be the cats, they're just all really solid design wise, except for Tabby, Monique and Katt I guess.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 4, 2015)

It was between Deer & Wolves for me. Wanted to go for Ducks just cause I think Molly is the cutest, but I picked Wolves


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Dogs are best species.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm kind of sad nobody picked hens and roosters yet. Broffina is one of the coolest character around.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 4, 2015)

Daiyuflower, your Molly avatar is quite cute.


----------



## inkling (Mar 4, 2015)

I did cats bc my 2 bffl so far have been cats: Punchy and Lolly!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 5, 2015)

Yup. I don't like cats in real life.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 5, 2015)

Cats all the way!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 6, 2015)

I love the cats but since I can only choose one I'm going to have to go with the rabbits.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

If I had a second town, and didn't use it for cycling... it'd be all-squirrel, all the time. I love literally every squirrel in this game, and I wish there were more. They're so tiny and cute; I love how they're barely tall enough for their heads to poke out above the flowers. It's especially great because two squirrels live directly behind me and my house is flanked by tons of flowers, so they have to go wading through if they want to talk to me  God, and their fluffy tails. Love 'em.


----------



## alesha (Mar 6, 2015)

rabbits! Bunnies! They would be even if this didn't happen: my bestie, gabi, was one of my first animal crossing villagers back In 2013! I still have her now, I haven't reseted yet and she's still here and even better!!!! I've nearly had all the awsome bunnies and they've all stayed long or longish! It's a sign!!!!!!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Mar 6, 2015)

Cats have always been my favorite!  I love the variety with their colors (▰˘◡˘▰)


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 6, 2015)

The wolves are 1000% the cutest!


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Mar 6, 2015)

I love the cat villagers ^^


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

aaah its hard to decide.
i like hamsters, squirrels, cats and rabbits c:


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I love cats in real life, and the in game cats are too adorable not to love!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 6, 2015)

Hens and roosters don't deserve to be ignored like that...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the wolves the most, but I also really like the cats, and sheep. To be honest most of the villager designs are just adorable so it's hard to choose just one.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 8, 2015)

There is pretty much only the octopi I really don't like the design of. They don't belong...


----------



## agscribble (Mar 8, 2015)

Bunnies are my favorite, but I do love the fluffiness of the sheep.


----------



## monk (Mar 8, 2015)

mine are dogs they're my favorite in real life too  so cute


----------



## Boccages (Mar 9, 2015)

Well there sees to be little love spared except for cats, deers, wolves, squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

Wolves all the way.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 11, 2015)

I was really thinking the votes would be more spread out than they ended up looking like


----------



## Boccages (Mar 11, 2015)

I think we can reach 200 votes, come on guys.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 12, 2015)

I like the squirrels, they are so cute and tiny^^ and great designs. Second favourites are cats and dogs c:


----------



## sheepie (Mar 12, 2015)

Deer and bunnies <:


----------



## Laudine (Mar 12, 2015)

No one else likes the mice ;n; I find them so tiny and adorable.


----------



## DCB (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, that was my thread. 

Looks like it's right so far. I remember Cat villagers being very popular.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

Who else voted alligator with me??? Plz come forth and let's be bffs


ily


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 12, 2015)

I love the Ostrich Villagers ... Phoebe (Feebs) is my favorite ... I am filling my second town with them ... And Goats too, although we can only vote for one specie


----------



## roseflower (Mar 12, 2015)

Laudine said:


> No one else likes the mice ;n; I find them so tiny and adorable.



I like Bree, she lives in my town and she`s adorable<3 But I voted for squirrels because there are more squirrels I like, and I have four squirrels in my town^^


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 12, 2015)

I swear ppl starting liking cats cuz of 4chan


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 12, 2015)

No love for kangaroos or gorillas I see, lmfao! As it should be


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

Dogs and wolves are my personal favorites


----------



## Boccages (Mar 12, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> No love for kangaroos or gorillas I see, lmfao! As it should be



I like kangaroos. I had Kitt in my ACNL village and she always was so sweet to all of us.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 12, 2015)

i like monkeys especialy shari


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know, but I would say Robot, because of Ribbot.


----------



## swimmergal98 (Mar 12, 2015)

i like the ducks


----------



## Boccages (Mar 13, 2015)

Maybe ducks can catch the Octopi and hamsters... ?


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 13, 2015)

My besties are a duck, frog and wolf, but I voted cat, because Rosie is just so darn cute!!!


----------



## Peony85 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wolf!  I have Skye as an original, and I've loved her since day 1.  I recently picked up Chief from the campsite the same day I found out Tangy had left without warning  He was so eager to move to my town which I thought was adorable!  I also have Fang in a cycle town waiting to move into my main town


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 13, 2015)

I voted Cats and they are in the lead! Woop.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 14, 2015)

Peony85 said:


> Wolf!  I have Skye as an original, and I've loved her since day 1.  I recently picked up Chief from the campsite the same day I found out Tangy had left without warning  He was so eager to move to my town which I thought was adorable!  I also have Fang in a cycle town waiting to move into my main town



So half your villagers are wolves ?


----------



## Boccages (Mar 15, 2015)

Only twenty votes to go.


----------



## Quill (Mar 15, 2015)

I would have said ostriches, but after starting me second town with Muffy and Eunice... sheep. Definitely. They're so fluffy!


----------



## FallinDevast (Mar 15, 2015)

Go Ducks! frogs too! I even started a new town to only accommodate those two species.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 15, 2015)

why are cats so popular, i don't like any of them?


----------



## Extra (Mar 15, 2015)

I love the wolves, partly because of their legs c;


----------



## Boccages (Mar 15, 2015)

Their legs?


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

Bovines (Bulls in specific)


----------



## scruff (Mar 15, 2015)

Mice are so cute ^u^


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 15, 2015)

Cats (=^･ω･^=)


----------



## Boccages (Mar 15, 2015)

Coach said:


> Bovines (Bulls in specific)


I like that


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 16, 2015)

Squirrels foreverrr!!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 16, 2015)

Only 3 votes to go


----------



## Boccages (Mar 16, 2015)

Are we looking at our last 2 votes ?


----------



## Ettienne (Mar 16, 2015)

I find some of the mice in this game to be sheer terrifying...but despite that, their size makes them adorable. I could say the same for ducks.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 16, 2015)

Got to be a tie between Horses and Cats. Voted for Horses cause they need some love.  I love that they all have hair like people and its all styled differently. Also haven't had a horse villager I didn't like yet.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 18, 2015)

Yup. Mice are cute and horses are... different.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Samson was the first villager I was ever attached too. Tons of facial expressions for a I suppose generic looking mouse. I did think about getting an all-mouse village at the time. I think I have at least one animal I like in every species. But if I had to vote squirrels win. I love rabbits but I can't think of a squirrel villager I really don't like at all.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 18, 2015)

Hoshi said:


> Samson was the first villager I was ever attached too. Tons of facial expressions for a I suppose generic looking mouse. I did think about getting an all-mouse village at the time. I think I have at least one animal I like in every species. But if I had to vote squirrels win. I love rabbits but I can't think of a squirrel villager I really don't like at all.


So for what specie did you vote for ?


----------



## Boccages (Mar 22, 2015)

These are the final results it seems. Do we need a tally?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

We all know that Cats and Wolves are going to win, there's no contest really.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> We all know that Cats and Wolves are going to win, there's no contest really.



Because everyone here are furries.

just kidding...


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 22, 2015)

I love the bears and cubs! Probably more so for the cubs because they're just so tiny and adorable.

Also, I was surprised to find out how much I really like the lions too. I didnt have one in either of my towns for the longest time, but I recently got one in each town (Rory and Bud) and they're so fun and cute!


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 23, 2015)

Cats! I'm aiming for a town full of them~


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess its the "trendy" choice but i like deer the best.  I am partial to small animals and they fit the bill.  Also, i think its because they are new and they were not around in city folk, so i like them that much more.


----------

